

Google and Facebook battle for the ads sales: who controls the net? - PanMan
http://m.wired.com/epicenter/2010/11/google-fears-facebook/all/1

======
rodericksilva
Facebook has an advantage for two reasons:

1\. Facebook ads point to other Facebook pages. 2\. More people fill out their
FB profiles than their Google profiles.

